# part time jobs for students



## corepda (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am going to aus as student this july. I wonder how forthcoming employers in aus are when it comes to employ student on part time basis. I am looking to work as paralegal. Do you think its too hard to convince local employer given your limited work permit. Plz help me if you know some good ways to grab a part time job in ones field.

Thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

With paralegal you'll find it hard to secure a job mainly because you have no knowledge of local laws and regulations. 
Depending on where you are heading, there are plenty of jobs but mostly in roles like Administrator, barrister, bar tender, waiter and such (you get the drift)


----------

